# Morse Code on Tv Programmes an Films



## jaydeeare

How many, like me try to read any Morse signals heard during TV programmes and films?

Usually for me now, most transmissions are too fast, but a lot just seems to be gibberish, and there just for effect.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Very true, Johnny, especially when it comes out of the funnel and emanates from someone shouting "Mayday" into a microphone.

John T


----------



## Dickyboy

The Morse Code in the "Morse" Signature tune actually does spell out Morse. (But I expect you all knew that already)


----------



## jaydeeare

trotterdotpom said:


> Very true, Johnny, especially when it comes out of the funnel....
> John T


Smoke signals???

Yes, Dickyboy, I did know, but an interesting concept to use in the theme tune.


----------



## Ian Beattie

I was always amused when in these epic films everyone is clustered round the radio op and he tell all and sundry that all is well and this and that and I wonder how they can do that when its GKA Atlantic weather forecast blasting out
Cheers Ian


----------



## ChasD

A well remarked (at the time) instance was on Top Gear, when the background 'music' for 'The Stig' was a morse message, mostly giving uncomplementary comments about 'Strictly Dancing', but entertaining for them that could read it. If you have ever seen the 'Dam Busters' movie, the signals reporting the effects of the bombs were in correct morse, as was the case in many of the old movies, but mostly now it is just gibberish.


----------



## david.hopcroft

In the last episode of 'Morse', I seem to remember that the promo blurb before the episode suggested that his first name would be revealed in morse code - like in the title music. Well I suppose this was just to get you watching, but was still disappointed I couldn't hear anything of it !!!

David
+


----------



## Dickyboy

david.hopcroft said:


> In the last episode of 'Morse', I seem to remember that the promo blurb before the episode suggested that his first name would be revealed in morse code - like in the title music. Well I suppose this was just to get you watching, but was still disappointed I couldn't hear anything of it !!!
> 
> David
> +


Morses' name was revealed in an episode, when he told it to a girlfriend. Lewis overheard and said "You poor sod"  I don't read Morse Code but Endevour isn't a word that I'd be looking for in relation to a Christian Name anyway.


----------



## Troppo

ChasD said:


> If you have ever seen the 'Dam Busters' movie, the signals reporting the effects of the bombs were in correct morse, as was the case in many of the old movies, but mostly now it is just gibberish.


Yep - it was spot on.

******


----------



## jaydeeare

Yes, I got it when I saw the film the other day.


----------



## Gareth Jones

It's interesting to note that even in films made very recently, when the occasion demands, the film makers often include a burst of morse, presumably to indicate a sense of urgency/importance. We all know that in our modern world morse is long gone - replaced by digital communications and satellites.


----------



## sparks69

For a laugh look at a 50s or 60s film called "Hell Below Zero" where the immortal words were shouted "bring the radio" sparks whereupon this bloke with wiggly stripes grabs the Atalanta and chucks it into the life boat. I think the morse was rubbish too.
I think we got slung out of the flicks in Brid for making sarcastic comments.
Or maybe my memory is not what it used to be.......


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparks69 said:


> For a laugh look at a 50s or 60s film called "Hell Below Zero" where the immortal words were shouted "bring the radio" sparks whereupon this bloke with wiggly stripes grabs the Atalanta and chucks it into the life boat. I think the morse was rubbish too.
> I think we got slung out of the flicks in Brid for making sarcastic comments.
> Or maybe my memory is not what it used to be.......


Yes, Chris, it was about a whaling ship and starred Alan Ladd. Instead of having everyone running around in trenches to make the Leprachaun Ladd look tall, I think they put him on the crest of the wave and everyone else in the trough. The story was incomprehensible but they managed to find a place for a beautiful female co-star (lots of glamourous ladies about in those pre Greenpeace whaling fleets). Load of sh*te. Imagine us wasting a precious 1s 8d on that!

John T


----------



## beedeesea

Anyone watching "Final Score" on the Beeb this arvo? I wasn't in the room at the time, but in the intro there was something sent in Morse, it was over before I realised what was happening. (Perhaps it was Wenger sending out a distress message!).

Brian


----------



## Ian Beattie

Brian like you I missed it (DAMN) HEY HO
Cheers Ian


----------



## pensioner

I don't read morse but I can sympatise with those who do. It's like when you see ships sinking, or in the case of Posieden Adventure already sunk, that they can miraculously still maintain the lights. Just some Dumb A'sd producer who doesn't know his A from his elbow only the size of the cheque

Regards


----------



## Ian Beattie

Pensioner I agree 100% with your stance and I have never been on an up-side down ship (thank heavens) but damn nearly on the 'Weather Advisor' one more push by the aftermath of an 150ft wave and we would have been deep 6
Cheers Ian


----------



## Pilot mac

Morse is alive and kicking, I hear it every day with regular monotony, SMS !

regards
Dave


----------



## sparks69

Pilot mac said:


> Morse is alive and kicking, I hear it every day with regular monotony, SMS !
> 
> regards
> Dave


Oh thanks - I thought I was hearing things !


----------



## Troppo

My text alert tone is QTC


----------



## Varley

Troppo said:


> My text alert tone is QTC


Mine, too!


----------



## trotterdotpom

The first time I heard "SMS" was on a bus - I panicked and looked for a lifeboat. The only time I get a text it's from my drug dealer to tell me my prescription is ready. That's announced by a bell sound, so I assume they send it out at half past the hour.

My ring tone is "Brand New Key" by Melanie and I like it so much, I often keep listening to it and lose the phone call.

John T


----------



## Naytikos

My favourite is near the beginning of 'Dr No' where, having reported loss of contact with the Jamaica station, the MI6 radio operator is instructed to keep trying and so starts pounding away on a key whilst simultaneously calling 'come in Kingston' into a microphone!

It's a good film otherwise.


----------



## Graham P Powell

In 633 Squadron the morse is accurate from what I remember. 
Another howler is the "Captain" reading the position directly off the sextant. I seem to remember the Capt and mates, shooting the sun and then doing a page of calculations. I thought that all a sextant did was measure the angle between the horizon and sun at midday.
Apologies to all concerned in advance if I have this wrong. In Hi di Hi,
the PA system was a Marconi tx and don't get me started on the mistakes they make with trains....!
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## sparkie2182

Dr Who usually had a Marconi Atalanta Tx visible in the Tardis.


----------



## Varley

trotterdotpom said:


> The first time I heard "SMS" was on a bus - I panicked and looked for a lifeboat. The only time I get a text it's from my drug dealer to tell me my prescription is ready. That's announced by a bell sound, so I assume they send it out at half past the hour.
> 
> My ring tone is "Brand New Key" by Melanie and I like it so much, I often keep listening to it and lose the phone call.
> 
> John T


Tutt tutt John T. that's ... -- ... not ...--... which might bring alarm. Too many bells perhaps?


----------



## Mad Landsman

Varley said:


> Tutt tutt John T. that's ... -- ... not ...--... which might bring alarm. Too many bells perhaps?


or ... --- ... even ? That would be cause for alarm.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Varley said:


> Tutt tutt John T. that's ... -- ... not ...--... which might bring alarm. Too many bells perhaps?


I know that, I put it down to pre-traumatic stress. David, ML has put you straight in his last post, but I bet he doesn't know that ._ _ _ _. is an apostrophe. I know, you know and the little house knows.

John T


----------



## Dick Ware

The Atalanta was actually a receiver !

I seem to remember that in the Masterchef series (I think it was 'The Professionals' episodes), ACTION TIME was sent in Morse when the contestants left the Masterchef kitchen for their work experience. Of course, it was delivered under the usual crash-bang of (so-called) background music making it even harder to pick it up. Your average Masterchef viewer would never have known.


----------



## Mad Landsman

trotterdotpom said:


> I know that, I put it down to pre-traumatic stress. David, ML has put you straight in his last post, but I bet he doesn't know that ._ _ _ _. is an apostrophe. I know, you know and the little house knows.
> 
> John T


What, me ..--..


----------



## sparkie2182

"The Atalanta was actually a receiver"

Correct...........read Oceanspan.


----------



## Ian Beattie

Well WHO would have believed it


----------



## jaydeeare

Instead of swearing in the office, I usually say, "Nine dits and a dah!" That confuses everyone!


----------



## Ancient-Mariner

Besides typically SMS for a text message, the other use of Morse is for DF beacons and aeronautical VORs, DMEs and ILS. These are usually sent fairly slowly. When I learnt to fly my instructor usually had everything on the comms console turned on so as to give some background noise, problem for me was that I was trying to read the Morse instead of just ignoring it.

Anyway, to test your Morse ability, take a listen to the Specsavers Space Shuttle ad, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nlyMIi610 and try and read the Morse just after 0:07 seconds in, the last two letters are D K which does not fit in with Luton's LUT, ILJ, BNN or BPK.

That said, the cameraman had double vision, since Luton is not blessed with two parallel runways as shown in the ad!

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## Varley

Mad Landsman said:


> or ... --- ... even ? That would be cause for alarm.


Indeed with --- alarm would be certain ML. Actually THE alarm would be ________ ________ ________ ________


----------



## david.hopcroft

There was a film made about Donald Crowhurst and his 'aborted' solo round the world trip. As we know he never left the Atlantic. He was QSO GKA on WT fairly often, so the makers needed someone to do the morse bit. I am not sure what happened after that. Does anyone know ? 

David
+


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi David, Some of the morse bits were filmed at Portishead. One guy got £70 for the shots of just his hand sending morse. Lots of jokes about Sooty's skeleton and getting an Equity card.
One of the old guys told me that he was probably the last person to hear Crowhurst actually speaking. Crowhurst had called up on w/t to make an R/T call. Our chap heard him calling but for some reason he wasn't answered and that was it. At that time GKA did not do H/F R/T
which was handled by engineers at Rugby and they would only connect calls if they had sufficient signal level whereas the R/O's were a bit more flexible!.
Bye for now
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## hawkey01

Donald Crowhurst was a Bridgwater business man - approx 10 miles south of GKA. His yacht was a trimaran, then an untried design - 40ft - named the Teignmouth Electron. 
I was not at GKA when this took place but have memories of Stuart Lund and Gil Elks mentioning it in conversations. The RO's at GKA were very suspicious of his reported positions as they never seemed to correspond to the receiving aerial directions. They were proved right as it transpired.

Hawkey01


----------



## Troppo

That is the first I have heard of a yacht QSO a coast station on W/T.

Was the owner an ex R/O?


----------



## Ron Stringer

Troppo said:


> Was the owner an ex R/O?


No, a keen amateur.


----------



## Troppo

Interesting....wonder how he was licenced for marine W/T channels....?


----------



## Graham P Powell

Neville is right. The R/O's at GKA were very suspicious because his reported positions did not correspond to aerial bearings. I'm lead to believe that he had a 2nd Class PMG. He would call GKA on w/t to set up HF R/T calls. In the book about it, there is a picture showing the remains of the cabin including a partly dismantled Racal 1218 rx. 
The whole thing was a bit sad really. He took part in the race to win the prize money but ended up drifting around the S.Atlantic and he even ( against the rules) turned up at a small port in Uruguay. 
His abandoned yacht was picked up by the Royal Mail cargo ship Ebro.
( I think). The whole venture was pretty tragic.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Troppo

Typical mad yachtie. With a death wish.


----------



## hawkey01

It was a Graham says a desperate effort for him to stop his business going under. He had large debts and he saw it as a way - if he won - to clear up the debts. He was a very inexperienced sailor and had little deep sea sailing experience if any. The moves of a desperate man. The book is called - The strange last voyage of Donald Crowhurst - I think it is still available on Amazon.

Hawkey01


----------



## Graham P Powell

He designed and developed a hand held radio DF receiver for yachtsmen. I think the yacht was built out of marine ply in Teignmouth. From memory, I think the whole thing was a bit disorganised and
he didn't take on enough stores. As Neville says, its certainly worth a read.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Tony Selman

My incoming ring tone is QSO Tony in morse at 25wpm and my incoming text is QTC Tony. You do get the odd look when it rings in a busy place.

There was a film a few years ago with Yul Brynner and Trevor Howard amongst others, set in WW2 concerning a spy activity and a ship crossing the Pacific. The name escapes me for the minute although I think it began with 'M'. The morse at the end of that was authentic and very good.


----------



## Ancient-Mariner

There is a fair bit on the 'net if you Google Donald Crowhurst. Also Wikipedia has an article, with quite a few links.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Crowhurst

Cheers!


----------



## beedeesea

Tony Selman said:


> My incoming ring tone is QSO Tony in morse at 25wpm and my incoming text is QTC Tony. You do get the odd look when it rings in a busy place.
> 
> There was a film a few years ago with Yul Brynner and Trevor Howard amongst others, set in WW2 concerning a spy activity and a ship crossing the Pacific. The name escapes me for the minute although I think it began with 'M'. The morse at the end of that was authentic and very good.


"Morituri", Tony?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morituri_(1965_film)

Brian


----------



## Tony Selman

Well done Brian, that's it. Spot on. Good film if you ever get the chance to see it on tv.


----------



## beedeesea

Tony Selman said:


> Well done Brian, that's it. Spot on. Good film if you ever get the chance to see it on tv.


Must say I'd never heard of it until you brought it up. Will keep an eye out for it, though.

Brian


----------



## enzoneo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2oxvCkYe-w


----------



## John Rogers

beedeesea said:


> Must say I'd never heard of it until you brought it up. Will keep an eye out for it, though.
> 
> Brian


It also has another well known name "Saboteur" with Brando playing the German spy.


----------



## beedeesea

enzoneo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2oxvCkYe-w


You're on the ball, Enzoneo; thanks for that.

Brian


----------



## Larry Bennett

david.hopcroft said:


> There was a film made about Donald Crowhurst and his 'aborted' solo round the world trip. As we know he never left the Atlantic. He was QSO GKA on WT fairly often, so the makers needed someone to do the morse bit. I am not sure what happened after that. Does anyone know ?
> 
> David
> +


There is actually a "docu-film" about the Crowhurst episode called "Deep Water" which should still be available on DVD. Had a limited cinema release a few years back.

The film Graham refers to was a BBC2 do***entary which interviewed some of the GKA staff who were there at the time. Sadly it was way before my time but I enjoyed the day making copious cups of coffee for the crew (and getting paid for my trouble)!

If you listen closely to the theme tune of "Some Mothers Do Ave Em" it is very cleverly based on the morse code translation of the title.....

Larry +


----------



## Ancient-Mariner

Ronnie Hazlehurst got £30 to write that theme tune. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7026637.stm

Guess that would have been about a weeks pay for me then?

Cheers!


----------



## Ian Beattie

Clive C you flash git - it would have been a damn sight more than that and wouldn't have paid your bar bill - sailing freelance - NOM DE Guerre
Cheers Ian


----------



## les.edgecumbe

Larry Bennett said:


> There is actually a "docu-film" about the Crowhurst episode called "Deep Water" which should still be available on DVD. Had a limited cinema release a few years back.
> 
> The film Graham refers to was a BBC2 do***entary which interviewed some of the GKA staff who were there at the time. Sadly it was way before my time but I enjoyed the day making copious cups of coffee for the crew (and getting paid for my trouble)!
> 
> If you listen closely to the theme tune of "Some Mothers Do Ave Em" it is very cleverly based on the morse code translation of the title.....
> 
> Larry +


I do have a DVD copy of 'Deep Water' ~ also have some fairly recent photos of the boat "Teignmouth Electron" which now lies on a beach on Cayman Brac, QTH of another SN member.


----------



## Searcher2004

trotterdotpom said:


> The first time I heard "SMS" was on a bus - I panicked and looked for a lifeboat. The only time I get a text it's from my drug dealer to tell me my prescription is ready. That's announced by a bell sound, so I assume they send it out at half past the hour.
> 
> My ring tone is "Brand New Key" by Melanie and I like it so much, I often keep listening to it and lose the phone call.
> 
> John T


I've got "QTC1" in Morse at 35 wpm for my text message alert on my mobile, but I remember having a Nokia some time ago that sent "Connecting People" in Morse as default when I first got it. It sent quite slowly and repeated twice, so it got my attention!


----------



## Searcher2004

Troppo said:


> Yep - it was spot on.
> 
> ******


There's been some controversy about the use of the N-word in recent years and it has been a problem for Peter Jackson, who is considering a re-make of the film. Stephen Fry, that well-known arbiter of all things British, was involved in suggesting an alternative. 

The version of the film I saw on Ch 4 a few years ago had the dog's name changed to "Dinghy" on the voice soundtrack. I believe that the scene with Barnes Wallis at the RAF HQ listening to the radio traffic has also had the Morse edited. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Troppo

Here is the grave of the dog whose name shall never be spoken...

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr172/Troppo_bucket/DSC00574_zps872f3764.jpg


----------



## Varley

Searcher2004 said:


> I've got "QTC1" in Morse at 35 wpm for my text message alert on my mobile, but I remember having a Nokia some time ago that sent "Connecting People" in Morse as default when I first got it. It sent quite slowly and repeated twice, so it got my attention!


That is a good point. We had our SSASs 'put' through to our mobiles by SMS. Those who did not 'wear' their 'phones all the time could miss the 'announcement' sound. My morse sound is not just QTC but also the callsign I use and MSG as well as a few .. .. .. pauses to pad out the announcement.


----------



## G4UMW

Searcher2004 said:


> The version of the film I saw on Ch 4 a few years ago had the dog's name changed to "Dinghy" on the voice soundtrack.


"Dinghy" was the codeword which signified that the Eder dam had been breached and directed any aircraft still with their mines to attack the Sorpe dam.


----------



## GBXZ

In the US release of the film N****rs name was changed to Trigger - but who had a horse called Trigger ?


----------



## trotterdotpom

GBXZ said:


> In the US release of the film N****rs name was changed to Trigger - but who had a horse called Trigger ?


Easy peasy: Roy Rogers. His dog was called bullet.

John T


----------



## Ian Beattie

But the lone ranger had a silver bullet as well as a tonto n'est pas kimo sabbe
and his horse was called .......
Cheers Ian


----------



## trotterdotpom

Scout (Tonto's nag that is). The Masked Man's was Silver.

Hiyo,

John T


----------



## jaydeeare

Roy Rogers who, and when?

OK, it's an old one, but I just couldn't resist it!


----------



## Troppo

You can type _******_, you know....


----------



## gordon bryson

Pilot mac said:


> Morse is alive and kicking, I hear it every day with regular monotony, SMS !
> 
> regards
> Dave


An ex R/O called Owen Kirby who spent most of his time on Rigs in the north sea came up with the idea for SMS in morse during a meeting at a Motorola (Swindon) think tank looking for new ideas to add to the next generation mobile phones. Don't expect he got a bonus probably not even 500 free texts!!


----------



## Ian Beattie

Gordon thats very interesting and I'm sure your right about any bonus
Cheers Ian


----------



## 5TT

> SMS in morse


Some years ago somebody in our office had a phone that would send out the entire SMS in morse if the person wasn't at their desk to stop it. I never did find out who it was but I logged everything I heard like a good sparks !
= Adrian +


----------



## Graham P Powell

I remember Owen Kirby. He was at GKA for a while. His ex wife is still round here somewhere.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## gordon bryson

Graham P Powell said:


> I remember Owen Kirby. He was at GKA for a while. His ex wife is still round here somewhere.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


When you say round here somewhere do you mean around the Burnham/Bridgwater area or Southport? I ask as they were living in Southport when they parted.


----------



## Graham P Powell

I cannot remember Owen's wife's name but she went out with a local chap for a long time. Persuaded him it would be a good idea to get married and lives around here somewhere in the Burnham area. I see them both sometimes in local am/dram productions.rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Vital Sparks

The best example of this is the signature tune for the 70s sitcom "Some mothers do ave em" which consists of the show's title spelt out in morse.

I'm also entertained by movies in which a few received morse characters which when translated become an entire paragraph.


----------



## brotherofwiz

On the 13th of November 1972 a northeast regional tv company made a do***entory about Austin & Pickersgill, ship builders in Sunderland and the success of their liberty ship replacement the 'SD14'. The program was made on
the mv Tanganyika whilst out on sea trials. The introduction to the program was made from the radio room with the R/O keying out the program name. I know all this because I was the R/O at the key.


----------



## Ian Beattie

Vital Sparks "touche" with the ps at the end - how very true
Cheers Ian


----------



## gordon bryson

Graham P Powell said:


> I cannot remember Owen's wife's name but she went out with a local chap for a long time. Persuaded him it would be a good idea to get married and lives around here somewhere in the Burnham area. I see them both sometimes in local am/dram productions.rgds
> Graham Powell


Thanks for that Graham, I only ever met her once at a christmas party.


----------



## Gareth Jones

Talking of cowboys - who amongst us knew that the Apache phrase for arze bandit was - Kimo Sabi ?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Gareth Jones said:


> Talking of cowboys - who amongst us knew that the Apache phrase for arze bandit was - Kimo Sabi ?


... Or that Tonto means "silly" in Spanish.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182

.............or that River Kwai means River C**k.

Isn't travel wonderful?


----------



## Ian Beattie

My word all these linguistic folks I will have to watch my P's and Q's and what does it mean in any other language and do I care quimmo sabbey
Cheers Ian


----------



## Larry Bennett

Graham P Powell said:


> I cannot remember Owen's wife's name but she went out with a local chap for a long time. Persuaded him it would be a good idea to get married and lives around here somewhere in the Burnham area. I see them both sometimes in local am/dram productions.rgds
> Graham Powell


June is very much around...in fact she's in the next am dram production in West Huntspill (playing opposite me!). Tickets available soon!

Larry +


----------



## jaydeeare

Lots of intersting comment here. Thanks.

Whilst out walking the dog earlier, a tune popped into my head, Beethovens "Overture to Egmont", and that starts with some 'morse style' notes.

Bom, bom, be bom, bom....be bom..bom, be, bom.

Perhaps translated to TTAT ATA.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

jaydeeare said:


> Lots of intersting comment here. Thanks.
> 
> Whilst out walking the dog earlier, a tune popped into my head, Beethovens "Overture to Egmont", and that starts with some 'morse style' notes.
> 
> Bom, bom, be bom, bom....be bom..bom, be, bom.
> 
> Perhaps translated to TTAT ATA.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


How about QTAK?? MATWA??? (Wave)


----------



## Varley

Try some Chopin,

TTATWTA


----------



## Duncan112

trotterdotpom said:


> ... Or that Tonto means "silly" in Spanish.
> 
> John T


I understand the Nissan Pajero doesn't sell very well in Spanish speaking countries (The Argentinians think they know what it was really named for though but we know better!!)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Duncan112 said:


> I understand the Nissan Pajero doesn't sell very well in Spanish speaking countries (The Argentinians think they know what it was really named for though but we know better!!)


Strangely there are tons of them on the road in Australia - obviously the owners don't know that Pajero means "right hand drive".

John T


----------



## Duncan112

trotterdotpom said:


> Strangely there are tons of them on the road in Australia - obviously the owners don't know that Pajero means "right hand drive".
> 
> John T


(Applause) No smilie for one hand clapping though!!


----------



## SparksG1714

When on Globtik Sun/ZFPS OSA was our home discharge port. 
Used a local pub regularly (de Mok or de Muse? Can't remember) and at that drinking point when you've just gotta eat used to order a hot dog. 
Locals got me to order it in Flemish, and told me it was a Hot Ferdoma. Always wondered why they sniggered when I got to that pissed point and ordered...


----------



## 40907

*Thought you might enjoy.....*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150346402132670&set=vb.729282669&type=2&theater


----------



## 40907

Duncan112 said:


> I understand the Nissan Pajero doesn't sell very well in Spanish speaking countries (The Argentinians think they know what it was really named for though but we know better!!)


Nissan Pajero? Mitsubishi, surely? (EEK)


----------



## sandhopper

Troppo said:


> Here is the grave of the dog whose name shall never be spoken...
> 
> http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr172/Troppo_bucket/DSC00574_zps872f3764.jpg


Thanks for posting that photo. I spent 2 years at Scampton and never saw that grave once. Have they tarted it up? I used to look out the window across the pan from the dead sparrows hanger.


----------



## SparksG1714

sparkie2182 said:


> Dr Who usually had a Marconi Atalanta Tx visible in the Tardis.


My first Class III vessels had a radio room about the same size
Seemed to get bigger the more kit was installed -- eg Picolo


----------



## Troppo

sandhopper said:


> Thanks for posting that photo. I spent 2 years at Scampton and never saw that grave once. Have they tarted it up? I used to look out the window across the pan from the dead sparrows hanger.




My pleasure. Yes, ******'s gave is very nicely done. Gibson's office has been restored, along with the briefing room where the crews were briefed prior to the raid.

It is a testimony to the hard work and dedication of the volunteers.

Well worth a visit.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

I was minding my own business last night and I swear I heard morse in the middle of a cooking programme - Masterchef the professionals I think - couldn't read it as too quiet for my old ears please check this out and prove I am not losing it!


----------



## Ian Beattie

If you have been watching Masterchef then I'm afraid there is no hope your case is terminal Boom Boom

_________________

useeimbutunoseeim Bass


----------



## Dave Woods

n. liddell (sparks) said:


> I was minding my own business last night and I swear I heard morse in the middle of a cooking programme - Masterchef the professionals I think - couldn't read it as too quiet for my old ears please check this out and prove I am not losing it!


You are correct; it had me fooled for a time as I could not work out where it was coming from, certainly not a cooking programme!(==D)


----------



## Ian Beattie

Not unless the microwave was playing up - but I dont suppose you are allowed to use anything as useful as that on cooking programmes - cheating

___________________

useeimbutunoseeim Bass


----------

